# Prague Tram



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

I found the fellow through one of the trade magazines that I receive electronically.

http://www.pddnet.com/news/2015/11/...t?et_cid=4924134&et_rid=45637810&location=top


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

That's neat. Thanks for sharing.

Yet another item to put in my "someday" scratch building file


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat, given its popularity they should convert one specific for passenger use, it would be a great summer tram.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Reminds me of the boat trams originally used in Blackpool, England. I took a shot of this one in San Francisco, where I believe there are now two in their collection. One also operated in Philadelphia during the Bicentennial back in 1976.


----------

